# Who is consistantly in the best films?



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Curious on your thoughts as to who is always in the best films? Not necessarily the big block buster or the best actor/actress. Who makes a film good, who is the most consistent actor/actress? Not necessarily the Oscar winner or nominee but, who makes the film better just by being in it?

My vote is Chris Cooper, seems like everything he is in is above average or better.


----------



## putox1051 (Nov 20, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

There are a few but the first one that comes to mind is Leonardo DiCaprio, everything he is in is great even doing back to his very early stuff.

another one is Christian Bale every movie I have seen with him in it, I have loved


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sean Connery comes to mind, he even made a great 007 and that was a _long_ time ago....


Clint Eastwood gets honorable mention as well. Never seen either actor in a bad movie.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Harrison Ford gets my vote, I also think for the most part Sandra Bullock and Bruce Willis should get a mention as well.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

the extras...


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

putox1051 said:


> Viggo Mortensen


Agreed!



typ44q said:


> There are a few but the first one that comes to mind is Leonardo DiCaprio, everything he is in is great even doing back to his very early stuff.
> 
> another one is Christian Bale every movie I have seen with him in it, I have loved


Also agree with


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm consistently impressed with movies featuring the following actors:

Hugo Weaving
Ewan MacGregor
Liam Neeson


----------



## DaveDaGr8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Johnny Depp ... He owns any movie he's in ( some people don't like this ).

Matt Damon .. He just has that air of humility about him.


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

Helen Hunt - she always is believable.

Val Kilmer - plays like a leading man even if he's not.

Curley Howard - never saw him in anything I didn't like



torceador


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Very interesting so far. Looks like there is quite a variety...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Arnie....well until he lost his mind and dragged Stan Lee with him on his new project 

"The Governator"


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 Bruce Willis, because I tend to favor the genre he's usually in. If I see Jean Reno is in a movie, I usually give it a look. And Steven Chow!


----------

